# Applecare Replacement Question



## drewsof (Mar 10, 2008)

After several bouts with power issues with my MBP, the customer relations rep has authorized a replacement. Before he will release my new computer I must mail in my current model. Two questions: 1) I have a ton of medical records information on my computer that could bury me in lawsuits if someone were to dig it up. What is the most secure way of wiping the HD so it will not be retrievable?  2) The confirmation email said that I should include "All of the original accessories that came with the unit" just wondered if anyone had experience on whether they enforce that or not, bc an extra power adapter would be awesome. Dont care about the DVI to VGA but just AC. Thanks for the input, answers by Thur Mar 13 would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 11, 2008)

Most company's KEEP and no functioning hard drive, so let that sink into your head! 

You best bet if the Mac is still running get and external drive and clone that drive to back it up with a freeware program called Carbon Copy Cloner. It will make an exact copy of you booting Mac and you should be able to boot your Mac from that cloned external drive.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 11, 2008)

1) Erasing hard drive is something you should take care of if you have the tools. If you can boot from Mac OS X install disc, select disk utility, and run 35 times erase and install as an option from there. So let it run even twice, until you get the courier box at your door.
2) The contents of the boxes are verified. If you have the sticker missing or something minor like that may be ok, but an adapter for sure is noticed from the box.


----------



## drewsof (Mar 11, 2008)

See Below.


----------



## drewsof (Mar 11, 2008)

Giaguara said:


> So let it run even twice, until you get the courier box at your door.



"So let it run even twice, until you get the courier box at your door."
I was told to supply my own box and apply the emailed shipping label to send the machine back BEFORE the replacement would be released to ship... which i thought was odd having done a few DIY replacements and such.
After hearing that, I'll just give their precious power cord back, but I plan on keeping the Apple Remote because i use it all the time and dont want to pony up $19 to buy something i already paid for. Also restore disks just in case i would want Tiger ever again. Hopefully they won't make me pay for those if i just tell them they were lost in a move or something. Thanks for giving me the heads up though, and i will DEF run at least the 7 pass erase to protect my patients.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 11, 2008)

How the process with the replacements works differs per region and the rules change every now and then. Good luck.


----------

